# Florida State investigating Jameis Winston



## Atchafalaya (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks like the rape incident will just not go away. 

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/ncaaf/2014/09/04/jameis-winston-florida-state-investigation-sexual-assault-allegations/15080921/


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 4, 2014)

Good.

Winston played his best ball while under investigation.

Seriously though, it's the Title IX investigation.  Nothing to see here.

Yes, SGD, Criminoles, cover up, and envy.  Just to get that out of the way.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2014)

Atchafalaya said:


> Looks like the rape incident will just not go away.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/ncaaf/2014/09/04/jameis-winston-florida-state-investigation-sexual-assault-allegations/15080921/



As well as it shouldn't. If it were you or I in that exact position, with the exact facts the police did know, we would be in jail.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> As well as it shouldn't. If it were you or I in that exact position, with the exact facts the police did know, we would be in jail.



That depends if you were the starting QB at FSU at the time...


----------



## Atchafalaya (Sep 4, 2014)

Jameis Winston is a real model citizen
Rape allegations in 2012
Stealing from Burger King in 2013
Stealing from Publix in 2014

How can you FSU fans honestly and in good conscience support this young man?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 4, 2014)

Atchafalaya said:


> Jameis Winston is a real model citizen
> Rape allegations in 2012
> Stealing from Burger King in 2013
> Stealing from Publix in 2014
> ...



You forgot shooting windows out with a BB gun and being held at gun point by the police for carrying the gun near campus..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 4, 2014)

Wouldn't that be about the same as Holder investigating Obama?


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2014)

Everybody should get away with everything.  I mean, you don't know his struggle so you can't knock his hustle.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2014)

Atchafalaya said:


> Jameis Winston is a real model citizen
> Rape allegations in 2012
> Stealing from Burger King in 2013
> Stealing from Publix in 2014
> ...



You left out LIAR.


----------



## srb (Sep 4, 2014)

*This...*



South GA Dawg said:


> Everybody should get away with everything.  I mean, you don't know his struggle so you can't knock his hustle.



Oh so right!!


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 4, 2014)

Atchafalaya said:


> Jameis Winston is a real model citizen
> Rape allegations in 2012
> Stealing from Burger King in 2013
> Stealing from Publix in 2014
> ...



You left out stealing the crystal ball from the great sec. Shame on u Jameis,


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 4, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> You left out stealing the crystal ball from the great sec. Shame on u Jameis,



He didn't steal it.  Having Auburn represent the SEC was a gift.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 4, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> You left out stealing the crystal ball from the great sec. Shame on u Jameis,



And there it is, winning over everything is why Winston is not in jail and FSU fans are fine with it.  Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2014)

Listen they've gotta do what they've gotta do.  Who cares what's wrong or what's right?  It's all about getting Ws homey.  And if you have a problem with it you just don't understand what it takes to be the best.  You just can't understand what greatness is about.


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 4, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> He didn't steal it.  Having Auburn represent the SEC was a gift.



Glad u cleared that up, man Im so gald Famous Jameis didnt steal that trophy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2014)

Who cares if Famous did steal the trophy?  As long as you get one.  That is the only thing that matters in life.  How you got makes no difference.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad to see all the Dwag fans are still worried about everything FSU.


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 4, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> And there it is, winning over everything is why Winston is not in jail and FSU fans are fine with it.  Thanks for pointing that out.



Wow. Did u really get all of that out of one reply? All FSU fans, well I cant speak for all FSU fans, but Winston is not in jail because he was never charged with a crime. Yea yea, it was all a coverup.


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Who cares if Famous did steal the trophy?  As long as you get one.  That is the only thing that matters in life.  How you got makes no difference.



Apparently all u mut fans do, maybe uga should steal one, then u would feel better about yourself and your crappy program.


----------



## chocolate dog (Sep 4, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Glad to see all the Dwag fans are still worried about everything FSU.



When your team hasn't done diddly squat IN 34 YEARS that's really all you can do is worry about teams that win the big game.

In the last 25 years FSU - 3 Titles. UGA - goose egg.

Ouch


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 4, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> When your team hasn't done diddly squat IN 34 YEARS that's really all you can do is worry about teams that win the big game.
> 
> In the last 25 years FSU - 3 Titles. UGA - goose egg.
> 
> Ouch



I know right,


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> Apparently all u mut fans do, maybe uga should steal one, then u would feel better about yourself and your crappy program.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Glad to see all the Dwag fans are still worried about everything FSU.



Nah man you've got me wrong.  Y'all finally convinced me.  Guys like you and alpha chief are so smart.  I finally see what y'all have seen all along.

I'm on the FSU bandwagon baby.  Because it is all about getting to brag.  See everybody knows that you gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette.  And so what if your team is lead by a criminal.  Winning and getting to brag are the only things that matter in this life.

Because if your team wins a championship that means there must be something special about you if you are a fan of that team.  I mean the fans have as much to do with the championship as the players.  Really more if you think about it.  If they didn't have guys like y'all sitting in the seats they wouldn't win anything.  So y'all get to act like you had something to do with it and talk to people who root for other teams like somehow they don't measure up because their team didn't win a championship.  I want in on that.  I want to be part of that.  

I mean who are these people to say anything about Famous and what he did.  I mean who cares if he stole something?  Their team doesn't have a championship.  That's all we have to say.  And how do they know he stole anything.  They weren't there.  The police could have made that up.  Those cops are probably fans of a team that didn't win a championship and they're just jealous.  Yah that's it!

Besides we know that nice guys finish last.  They don't win championships.  And if your team doesn't win championships that means there is something wrong with YOU.  You have somehow failed as a person.  You might as well not even get up in the morning.

And those SEC people.  puuuhleeeeeeeeease.   Florida State's championship means like a million times more than those seven that came before it out of the SEC.  Why?  Because we say it does and the only year that matters is the one when we win it all.

I'm on board!  Who cares if I'm from Georgia.  Everybody knows that if your home state team doesn't give you what you want you go find one that will.  Because championships and getting to brag are the only things that matter.

FSU baby!


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> Apparently all u mut fans do, maybe uga should steal one, then u would feel better about yourself and your crappy program.



Nah man don't laugh.  That's just the truth.  That's why I'm jumping n the bandwagon.  See the reason our team won last year is because of us.  Yeah baby!

I'm loving this already.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 4, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> When your team hasn't done diddly squat IN 34 YEARS that's really all you can do is worry about teams that win the big game.
> 
> In the last 25 years FSU - 3 Titles. UGA - goose egg.
> 
> Ouch



High five!  Hahaha!

Ouch is right baby!

Tell em again.

When their team wins a championship the. And only then are they anybody who has a right to be here.

go Noles!


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 4, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah man you've got me wrong.  Y'all finally convinced me.  Guys like you and alpha chief are so smart.  I finally see what y'all have seen all along.
> 
> I'm on the FSU bandwagon baby.  Because it is all about getting to brag.  See everybody knows that you gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette.  And so what if your team is lead by a criminal.  Winning and getting to brag are the only things that matter in this life.
> 
> ...



Dangit boy, im sorry. I didnt realize cfb was your whole life. Maybe you should try posting after your meds kick in, and its not my fault that the team in your home state didnt give u what u want, but Im so glad mine did.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> That depends if you were the starting QB at FSU at the time...



Actually, at the time of the rape, he was 3rd string, at best.  He had never stepped on a football field or baseball diamond.

However, our starting wr was charged with rape around that same time.  Yep, we protect 3rd string qb's, but those starting wideouts have to go.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> You left out LIAR.



I was drugged....oops, no drugs found in my system.

Then, I had too much to drink... doh, BAC wasn't high enough to black out.

I must have been hit on the head..... dangit, no head injuries.

Who is the liar?

I bet y'all were all for throwing those boys at Duke under the jail, too.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Actually, at the time of the rape, he was 3rd string, at best.  He had never stepped on a football field or baseball diamond.
> 
> However, our starting wr was charged with rape around that same time.  Yep, we protect 3rd string qb's, but those starting wideouts have to go.



Didn't cha mean to say alleged???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2014)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Didn't cha mean to say alleged???






Good point, Daryl!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah man you've got me wrong.  Y'all finally convinced me.  Guys like you and alpha chief are so smart.  I finally see what y'all have seen all along.
> 
> I'm on the FSU bandwagon baby.  Because it is all about getting to brag.  See everybody knows that you gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette.  And so what if your team is lead by a criminal.  Winning and getting to brag are the only things that matter in this life.
> 
> ...



POST. OF. THE. YEAR!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nah man you've got me wrong.  Y'all finally convinced me.  Guys like you and alpha chief are so smart.  I finally see what y'all have seen all along.
> 
> I'm on the FSU bandwagon baby.  Because it is all about getting to brag.  See everybody knows that you gotta break a few eggs to make an omelette.  And so what if your team is lead by a criminal.  Winning and getting to brag are the only things that matter in this life.
> 
> ...





tjl1388 said:


> POST. OF. THE. YEAR!!!




Something I can agree with you there TJ!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> POST. OF. THE. YEAR!!!



Says the Miami fan.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Didn't cha mean to say alleged???



Actually, I mean to say rape allegation.  Sometimes I get ahead of myself.  Good one, though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Actually, I mean to say rape allegation.  Sometimes I get ahead of myself.  Good one, though.




Back peddling like the FSU administration.. 

Bowden taught the next generation well!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Back peddling like the FSU administration..
> 
> Bowden taught the next generation well!



Well dadgummit, you know, sometimes, you just leave out a word here or there. 

Seriously, though.  Has anyone here ever addressed the three times the accuser completely changed her story?  It's not the homer in me, because I am a human being first and a football fan second.  Greg Dent needed to be kicked off the team and hopefully he will rot in a jail cell.  The Duke rape case never sat quite right with me because of the variances in the accusers story.  The Winston case sounds alot like a self proclaimed "cleat chaser" got treated like a piece of meat and what started as a lie to a friend blew up way bigger than she ever expected.

I don't think the girl is out to get Winston, she is in over her head and it's too late to turn back now.  Her lawyer/aunt's "life partner" is an ambulance chaser with a big stage.  She might as well have Called Saul.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Sep 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Actually, I mean to say rape allegation.  Sometimes I get ahead of myself.  Good one, though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Well dadgummit, you know, sometimes, you just leave out a word here or there.
> 
> Seriously, though.  Has anyone here ever addressed the three times the accuser completely changed her story?  It's not the homer in me, because I am a human being first and a football fan second.  Greg Dent needed to be kicked off the team and hopefully he will rot in a jail cell.  The Duke rape case never sat quite right with me because of the variances in the accusers story.  The Winston case sounds alot like a self proclaimed "cleat chaser" got treated like a piece of meat and what started as a lie to a friend blew up way bigger than she ever expected.
> 
> I don't think the girl is out to get Winston, she is in over her head and it's too late to turn back now.  Her lawyer/aunt's "life partner" is an ambulance chaser with a big stage.  She might as well have Called Saul.





It's football season so I got to get ANY jab in I can.. Seriously, I could care less what is going on down at FSU.. I've been fond of FSU since I was 18 and started spending every other weekend down in St Marks fishing. Saturday nights the bus would drop off a bus load of FSU ladies at Posey's on the Wakulla River and I would party with them!! Good times!


----------



## alphachief (Sep 5, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> POST. OF. THE. YEAR!!!



TJL...you and SGD make such a cute couple.  Of course hypocrisy and ignorance is no foundation for you two to build your relationships on!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's football season so I got to get ANY jab in I can.. Seriously, I could care less what is going on down at FSU.. I've been fond of FSU since I was 18 and started spending every other weekend down in St Marks fishing. Saturday nights the bus would drop off a bus load of FSU ladies at Posey's on the Wakulla River and I would party with them!! Good times!



The ladies at FSU will make any straight male a fan.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Well dadgummit, you know, sometimes, you just leave out a word here or there.
> 
> Seriously, though.  Has anyone here ever addressed the three times the accuser completely changed her story?  It's not the homer in me, because I am a human being first and a football fan second.  Greg Dent needed to be kicked off the team and hopefully he will rot in a jail cell.  The Duke rape case never sat quite right with me because of the variances in the accusers story.  The Winston case sounds alot like a self proclaimed "cleat chaser" got treated like a piece of meat and what started as a lie to a friend blew up way bigger than she ever expected.
> 
> I don't think the girl is out to get Winston, she is in over her head and it's too late to turn back now.  Her lawyer/aunt's "life partner" is an ambulance chaser with a big stage.  She might as well have Called Saul.



Ok, so what are your feelings on the Winston theft accusations?  Since the rape accusation seemed a little "fishy".  Do you feel the whole stealing from Publix was a lie, or shooting the bb gun was a lie?  I mean come on be human first now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> The ladies at FSU will make any straight male a fan.


----------



## Flash (Sep 5, 2014)

No dog in the fight here, but isn't there a law requiring schools to investigate such things??    If so, seems like FSU is covering their bases to prevent a lawsuit against the school or some new information is out there.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Ok, so what are your feelings on the Winston theft accusations?  Since the rape accusation seemed a little "fishy".  Do you feel the whole stealing from Publix was a lie, or shooting the bb gun was a lie?  I mean come on be human first now.



Nope.  Not a bit of it was a lie.  Those are things you chalk up to a lack of maturity, which is a problem with Winston.  Hopefully, he has figured out he has to be a grown man now.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

Flash said:


> No dog in the fight here, but isn't there a law requiring schools to investigate such things??    If so, seems like FSU is covering their bases to prevent a lawsuit against the school or some new information is out there.



That is exactly what they are doing.  This is the Title IX investigation that all schools are required to carry our any time there is a sexual assault accusation between students.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 5, 2014)

alphachief said:


> TJL...you and SGD make such a cute couple.  Of course hypocrisy and ignorance is no foundation for you two to build your relationships on!



Here's our two athletes who committed heinous acts...in jail where they belong.






Here's yours.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

tj, without you orange and green blinders, can you honestly tell me that the girls stories don't sound a little sketchy to you.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2014)

I will say that the rape story was a little sketchy.  But how many times will Winston have to get caught stealing before he "matures"?   

Maybe it's just me, but I think that there are too many "immature" athletes in college.  My parents taught me at an early age what was right and wrong.  heck even society and school teaches that, but  I guess that's the difference between a regular student/person compared to an athlete.  they get special treatment, and that goes for any school. 

I think it's funny how when an athlete from your favorite school steals and lies and does it repeatedly, that you defend their actions but if it was some joe blow off the street that did it, then you'd be fired up ready to toss em in jail.  am I right or wrong?


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Nope.  Not a bit of it was a lie.  Those are things you chalk up to a lack of maturity, which is a problem with Winston.  Hopefully, he has figured out he has to be a grown man now.



One more question for you, how much does Winston have to do before you admit he's a thug?  Just asking man.  Human 1st remember.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> One more question for you, how much does Winston have to do before you admit he's a thug?  Just asking man.  Human 1st remember.



If the rape allegations are proven true, I'll be first to admit I'm wrong about him.

It takes alot more than shooting a bb gun, putting soda in a ketchup cup, and lifting crab legs to make a "thug".  Apparently, you throw that word around alot more freely than I do.  A thug is a violent person.  What Jameis has done is immaturity.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I will say that the rape story was a little sketchy.  But how many times will Winston have to get caught stealing before he "matures"?
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I think that there are too many "immature" athletes in college.  My parents taught me at an early age what was right and wrong.  heck even society and school teaches that, but  I guess that's the difference between a regular student/person compared to an athlete.  they get special treatment, and that goes for any school.
> 
> I think it's funny how when an athlete from your favorite school steals and lies and does it repeatedly, that you defend their actions but if it was some joe blow off the street that did it, then you'd be fired up ready to toss em in jail.  am I right or wrong?



I don't care to throw peole in jail over petty theft of a soda or seafood, no.

I've also never defended Winston over anything that he's actually done.  The stupid excrement has to stop.  If not, I hope he wins us another NC and promptly leaves Tallahasse.

Have you ever heard me defend Greg Dent?  He was much more important to FSU than Winston at the time of their accusations.  Dent was guilty and everybody knew it.  That scum needs to be in jail.  If actual evidence points to Jameis being guilty, I'll say the same about him.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2014)

Okie dokie.   maybe I do throw that word around, but I watch the news ALOT and most of the thugs, start out as immature criminals that get away with petty things.

Let me ask you this, and try to be honest.

If a teenager stole something from your business would you press charges?  or would you say, "o he's just being immature, maybe he will grow out of it"?  Which is it.

I hope I'm wrong, but usually most of the time, thugs start as immature teenagers that never got in trouble and just got worse. Please answer my question.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I don't care to throw peole in jail over petty theft of a soda or seafood, no.
> 
> I've also never defended Winston over anything that he's actually done.  The stupid excrement has to stop.  If not, I hope he wins us another NC and promptly leaves Tallahasse.
> 
> Have you ever heard me defend Greg Dent?  He was much more important to FSU than Winston at the time of their accusations.  Dent was guilty and everybody knew it.  That scum needs to be in jail.  If actual evidence points to Jameis being guilty, I'll say the same about him.



Petty theft.   I see now.   You have no problem with some immature( or that's their excuse) young person stealing from you?  Hmmmm,   and I wonder why kids nowadays think it's ok to steal.  now I know the answer.  they are just being immature.  

maybe their should be no laws against theft or "petty crimes".  That way we wouldn't have to have these conversations.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2014)

Sooo no answer huh.   Figured as much.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Okie dokie.   maybe I do throw that word around, but I watch the news ALOT and most of the thugs, start out as immature criminals that get away with petty things.



Yeah, at like 13 and 14.  By 19, thugs have usually fully formed.



> Let me ask you this, and try to be honest.
> 
> If a teenager stole something from your business would you press charges?  or would you say, "o he's just being immature, maybe he will grow out of it"?  Which is it?



Depends on what it is and how much it was worth.  I may give them a pass, but Jameis wouldn't step foot in my Publix again.




> I hope I'm wrong, but usually most of the time, thugs start as immature teenagers that never got in trouble and just got worse. Please answer my question.



I've lived in the projects of Portsmouth before.  Trust me, Winston may be alot of things, but right now he doesn't fit the thug description.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Sooo no answer huh.   Figured as much.



Had to walk to the post office before I could finish my post.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 5, 2014)

garnet and gold said:


> Dangit boy, im sorry. I didnt realize cfb was your whole life. Maybe you should try posting after your meds kick in, and its not my fault that the team in your home state didnt give u what u want, but Im so glad mine did.



Say huh?

Nah man we Noles can't be fighting amongst ourselves.  We are champions baby!  High five!

Everybody else sucks. I mean on a personal level too.  Because they didn't win the championship last year.  Our Noles did baby!  Yeah!  And that is the only championship that has mattered since the last one we won.  Why?  Because we say so. 

We made that championship last year happen.  I mean, we extended all the fingers on our right hand, bent it at the elbow, then Straightened it repeatedly and sang, do it with me, ooooooooooooh-oh-wooooooooaaaaaah-oooooooooh-wooooooooooooaaaaah!

And the other teams got scared!  They always get scared when we do that.  Because we are the Noles!  I mean they had better be sacred.  We might come out of the bleachers and get on the field and beat them up.

And Auburn was really scared!  Because the Noles are back!  And they knew it.  And they knew they had better lose.  I mean the only reason they were even able t make it competitive is because one of their coaches stole our signs!  Everybody knows that.  That's the only way anybody can compete with us because we are so great.  Cheating is the only way anybody has a chance against us.  Especially an SEC team!  Those SEC teams are all weak!  They couldn't play in our conference.  Because we are in it and that means it's the best!  Because we are the Noles!

Y'all do the chop with me.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 5, 2014)

alphachief said:


> TJL...you and SGD make such a cute couple.  Of course hypocrisy and ignorance is no foundation for you two to build your relationships on!



Yeah!  We are buddies now chief because I finally understand what you have been saying.  I'm on the bandwagon now!

I hope that if Famous wants to commit a crime a day everyday this season he does it.  He's a national champion and he can do whatever he wants!  These other people on
Y say things about because they are jealous of him and us.

See ya at the tailgate man.


----------



## alphachief (Sep 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah!  We are buddies now chief because I finally understand what you have been saying.  I'm on the bandwagon now!
> 
> I hope that if Famous wants to commit a crime a day everyday this season he does it.  He's a national champion and he can do whatever he wants!  These other people on
> Y say things about because they are jealous of him and us.
> ...



See that wasn't so hard.  Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah!  We are buddies now chief because I finally understand what you have been saying.  I'm on the bandwagon now!
> 
> I hope that if Famous wants to commit a crime a day everyday this season he does it.  He's a national champion and he can do whatever he wants!  These other people on
> Y say things about because they are jealous of him and us.
> ...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 5, 2014)

alphachief said:


> See that wasn't so hard.  Glad to have you on board.



Glad to be on board.

I can't believe what I've been missing.

I should have jumped on the bandwagon a long time ago.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


>



I don't know what that means but I love it.  That was posted by a national champion so it has to be the best!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Say huh?
> 
> Nah man we Noles can't be fighting amongst ourselves.  We are champions baby!  High five!
> 
> ...




Sounds like you have the Warchant down. 

Closet fan??

 I could see you now in your "Captain Americus"cape practicing the Warchant in your moms basement.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 5, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sounds like you have the Warchant down.
> 
> Closet fan??
> 
> I could see you now in your "Captain Americus"cape practicing the Warchant in your moms basement.



That's exactly what I did!  How did you know?  

High five!  Noles baby!


----------



## fullstrut (Sep 5, 2014)

Boring I am falling fast asleep. One and  done Noles.  But hey its just a game right???


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 5, 2014)

fullstrut said:


> Boring I am falling fast asleep. One and  done Noles.  But hey its just a game right???



Could be worse, we could just be done.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yeah, at like 13 and 14.  By 19, thugs have usually fully formed.
> So I guess Winston was not immature at that age.  must be a late developer.
> 
> 
> ...



Not yet, but if he stays on the same "immature" path he's on he will be.



Maybe I'm just old school and believe that thievery should punished when it hppens.  maybe a night in the jail house would help Winston mature a little quicker.  But you know how society is now, let the "immature criminals" keep getting away with it.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Yeah, at like 13 and 14.  By 19, thugs have usually fully formed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So I guess Jameis was more mature at age 13 and 14?


Why should it matter how much the item cost. stealing is stealing.  Usually when a thief goes unpunished for stealing crab legs, they figure they can get away with it and move to bigger items.  Or they just continue to steal "cheap" items.  Guess that makes it Ok then.

He may not be a thug yet, but trust me, if he keeps doing "immature" things like stealing, he will be a thug.


How much does one have to do crime wise for them to face punishment,  according to you?


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 7, 2014)

Guess you chose not to elaborate on the question of how many times does a Petty thief warrant discipline huh.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 8, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Guess you chose not to elaborate on the question of how many times does a Petty thief warrant discipline huh.



Just got back.  I'm never online over the weekend.  

I define a thug as a person who has a high propensity for violence.  Jameis is at that age where he should be acting like an adult, but let's be real, I wasn't very mature at 20 years old and I wasn't an elite athlete who the world bent over backward for.

He should be on a zero tolerance policy from this point on.  Regardless, I'm not gonna root against my team on the field.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Just got back.  I'm never online over the weekend.
> 
> I define a thug as a person who has a high propensity for violence.  Jameis is at that age where he should be acting like an adult, but let's be real, I wasn't very mature at 20 years old and I wasn't an elite athlete who the world bent over backward for.
> 
> He should be on a zero tolerance policy from this point on.  Regardless, I'm not gonna root against my team on the field.



and there go folks the truth has been spoken an issue with many elite athletes .


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> tj, without you orange and green blinders, can you honestly tell me that the girls stories don't sound a little sketchy to you.



No matter the color of my glasses it doesn't change the fact that if anyone on this board would have been involved in the same thing we'd have been at the very least going to trial 100% of the time.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 8, 2014)

nickel back said:


> and there go folks the truth has been spoken an issue with many elite athletes .



This is the problem, and no program has a monopoly on it.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 10, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Just got back.  I'm never online over the weekend.
> 
> I define a thug as a person who has a high propensity for violence.  Jameis is at that age where he should be acting like an adult, but let's be real, I wasn't very mature at 20 years old and I wasn't an elite athlete who the world bent over backward for.
> 
> He should be on a zero tolerance policy from this point on.  Regardless, I'm not gonna root against my team on the field.



Fair enough.  I just think that any person who commits a crime, should be punished.  Maybe that would help them "mature" quickly.

I was 20 also and even did a stint in college, but I never stole anything from anyone.  I was taught that in school and at home.  

I'm all for 2nd chances but there still should be consequences.  Maybe that's why todays youth have that " I don't care" attitude.  they can go unpunished.  

And I bleed red and black, but I called out Isaiah Crowell when he was caught doing drugs.  and if Todd Gurley was caught stealing or drugging, then I'll be the 1st one to say he needs to be punished.  My homerism for my team don't disguise my feelings about criminals.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 11, 2014)

He should steal some glasses that could fix his eyes!!!
He thinks he's gonna make it to and in the NFL.......but he's wrong!!!
Hollywood done went to that boy's head.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 11, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> I'm all for 2nd chances but there still should be consequences.  Maybe that's why todays youth have that " I don't care" attitude.  they can go unpunished.



We are in total agreement here.



> And I bleed red and black, but I called out Isaiah Crowell when he was caught doing drugs.  and if Todd Gurley was caught stealing or drugging, then I'll be the 1st one to say he needs to be punished.  My homerism for my team don't disguise my feelings about criminals.



I wouldn't be upset at all if Jimbo had suspended Winston, but he didn't.  Winston was suspended from the baseball team, since it was during baseball season. 

If Crowell was still on the team, would you still be happy when he scored the game winning TD against Florida?


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes, but I wouldn't defend him and pretend that he is just immature and will hopefully one day grow up.  

I did wish that crowell would have straightened up at college.  

I just don't get the whole "we were all 18 or 19 or 20" and "we have all done stupid things" comments.  I know what it was like to be that age, but come on, a 20 yr old don't know that stealing is a crime?  Even my 12 yr old son knows better.  that's just a poor excuse.

I made mistakes and paid for em, some were more severe than others, but I always knew it was wrong.  Just seems a little strange that a supposedly academically adept college athlete can't figure it out without a little bit of thugness in them.


----------

